# Lacey has Kennel Cough :(



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked the girls up from the kennel last night and Lacey-Lou had a little cough. I didn't think much about it but today it got alot worse. I phoned the kennel and she was so upset that I was the 4th person who called her already. Apparently, when I was away in Florida, we had an incredible amount of rain here and the humidity level shot way up. The kennel owner even called her Vet, and they had already had 100 telephone calls today. So, this affected not only dogs that were kennelled but dogs that were at home. I am supposed to monitor her for the next few days and give her childrens Benelin cough syrup. If she stops eating and becomes lethargic and has discharge from her nose, I'm off to the vet. Funny that Sadie is ok... so far! 
It's so heartbreaking hearing Lacey coughing....:crying:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwwww...poor girly! I have never heard kennel cough and hope I never do! Hoping she gets better quickly and does not share it with her sister!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Awwwww...poor girly! I have never heard kennel cough and hope I never do! Hoping she gets better quickly and does not share it with her sister!


Thanks alot - it means alot to me. I hope Sadie doesn't catch it too. I will keep everyone posted on Lacey's recovery.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Lacey, get well soon~

Poodle hugs from me and Nickel


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Poor Lacey! I know that the cough makes you cringe each time you hear it! But it will pass quick, she will be fine in a few days! Kissies!!!
...... and fingers crossed that Sadie does not catch it !


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

We have it at my house too. No one was kenneled. We think it was picked up at a dog event, either a flyball tournament (most likely), training classes, or lure coursing.

Of the 5 dogs here one has it very bad, two have a very mild case with maybe one cough a day and two so far(fingers crossed) aren't coughing.

It will pass. Just keep an eye on her but she should be fine. Kodi had it when he was 5 months old. Everyone is getting extra cuddles here. I'm sure Lacey is too.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've never experienced kennel cough either, but I hope Lacey is better soon. Hopefully her sister will keep her in good spirits and she won't get it too! It's sssoooo hard to see them suffer and not be able to make whatever ails them go away. :-(

As for the actual disease: How long does it last, a couple of weeks? How does it spread and how does humidity impact the disease? I'm curious now...


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Lacey ... it really sucks. So sad to hear them cough  We rescued a Beagle-Basset cross a number of years ago, and he came with a serious case of Kennel cough. He recovered quickly with medication, but it was sad to hear him cough. He was with us for another 13 years, and never had another bout


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Stressful to have an ill dog, but seems like she should be fine. No experience with kennel cough, but can't be fun to hear her cough! Other than than this issue, how have been your experiences with kenneling/boarding gone?


----------



## joyous (Apr 16, 2011)

Get well soon, Lacey!!! Hope Sadie doesn't catch it!

Hugs from me & Magnum


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Lacey is doing much better today - only coughed once and no phlegm being brought up! It most likely was because I got her on the cough syrup right away the helped tremendously. I will keep you posted on her recovery... now only if she would slow down and quit chasing Sadie! Sylvia


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, Lacey is doing much better but now Sadie has it. She started coughing late last night. They sure don't like Bubblegum flavoured Benydril!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Here in the US, and it looks like in Canada too "Flavor RX" has a pet flavoring system to make things chicken/liver/peanut butter ect. yummy doggy type flavors. Here is their websites product locator. If you type in your address it can give you the stores that carry the pet version. Make sure you select veterinary!! 

If you find it I'd give them a call to make sure they will flavor it for you. Each medication has recommended flavors so you can pick from them. It may cost a little bit, but sure does make the medicine go down easier!!!

Product Locator ? FLAVORx Inc.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*schpeckie*: So sorry your little sweethearts are going through this! I can't blame them either for not liking that bubble gum flavoring-_-yuck! _Hope they're both fully recovered soon. Please kiss their sweet little topknots for me!
*
Celitickitti:*That was a _great_ tip about that medicine-flavoring opportunity. So glad you shared it. Personally, I would want all my meds flavored like dark chocolate, though it's not good for dogs I know. Liver or peanut butter would be my guy's first choices.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Chagall's Mom... They make a human line too... It has chocolate!

I use/recommend that system very often!! Parents love it!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *schpeckie*: So sorry your little sweethearts are going through this! I can't blame them either for not liking that bubble gum flavoring-_-yuck! _Hope they're both fully recovered soon. Please kiss their sweet little topknots for me!
> 
> Thanks Chagall! The girls are actually doing alot better today - I have them only to go outside on the deck and away from the wet grass. It looks like things are finally going to dry up here this weekend, Sadie & Lacey can run around again in the back yard!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> Here in the US, and it looks like in Canada too "Flavor RX" has a pet flavoring system to make things chicken/liver/peanut butter ect. yummy doggy type flavors. Here is their websites product locator. If you type in your address it can give you the stores that carry the pet version. Make sure you select veterinary!!


Thanks CelticKitti! I will look into this!


----------

